

Ellen DeGeneres and the Oscars take down Twitter - nodesocket
https://twitter.com/

======
TheBiv
I want to say this is their first major outage since going public (someone
please correct me if that is incorrect). I wonder if the markets will care
about this in the morning?

------
salgernon
So, I don't use twitter, but I find it odd that clicking the link on a mobile
device (iPhone) takes me to a landing page where I must log in or create an
account to see what is being referenced. There isn't a link directly to the
content.

I guess I'm not the target audience, but it really feels like I'm being turned
away at the door of a particularly wonderful party that everyone is talking
about.

~~~
jimminy
I think it was pointed at Twitter, because Twitter was down momentarily. The
actual post is shared in the comments.

[https://twitter.com/TheEllenShow/status/440322224407314432](https://twitter.com/TheEllenShow/status/440322224407314432)

------
yurylifshits
Obama record (778 000 retweets) is broken, Ellen is now at 1M+

[https://twitter.com/TheEllenShow/status/440322224407314432](https://twitter.com/TheEllenShow/status/440322224407314432)

[https://twitter.com/BarackObama/status/266031293945503744](https://twitter.com/BarackObama/status/266031293945503744)

~~~
ufmace
I'm wondering, exactly what is it about this post that makes so many people
want to share it? I tend to ignore most pop-culture stuff, is there something
all historic going on here?

~~~
adyus
It gives a glimpse into the lives of actors one wouldn't otherwise see in the
same image, while making them appear more human and approachable.

Overrated? Maybe.

------
nodesocket
The tweet that is the culprit, on track to beat Obama's for number of
retweets.

[https://twitter.com/TheEllenShow/status/440322224407314432](https://twitter.com/TheEllenShow/status/440322224407314432)

~~~
nswanberg
Oh. I'd assumed pmarca went on a tweeting rampage one too many times.

------
rsiqueira
I was reloading her picture (the first she posted during Oscar) and it was
shared more than 500 times per second. When it was retweeted about 70000
times, the retweet and favorite status counter was not available anymore.

------
jimminy
Just crossed 1,000,000 and it's too wide for the container.

~~~
nodesocket
I'm only seeing 848K

~~~
jimminy
It's well north of that. [http://imgur.com/Mb2IcT9](http://imgur.com/Mb2IcT9)

Edit: Refreshed right after posting that it was at 1.15 million.

------
faramarz
Just minutes ago it was at 1m+, now it's back at 700k+.

People removing their retweets? is that even possible?

~~~
rsiqueira
Each reload may get results from distinct servers that may be not yet updated
with the current number.

